# Phone Syncing with Car



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You got me on that one. That was rumored 2014 Cruze technology. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

She has an updated VTIM module .. ONstar module .


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

brian v said:


> She has an updated VTIM module .. ONstar module .


...so I presume that means that I can't get that in my car...or what?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's also a function of the phone. Not all phones can do this. Does she have voice messaging on her phone account?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

The s4 has a mode called drive mode that allows this


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry not quite the same. Just tried it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi LS1LOL

I would suggest that you call our Infotainment Specialists. They should be able to answer this question for you and walk you through any changes if needed. Their number is: 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST 
Seven days a week

If they are unable to assist you with your question please send me a message and I will do my best to find the answer for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> It's also a function of the phone. Not all phones can do this. Does she have voice messaging on her phone account?


This is what it seems to be, although I cannot see a simple app download being a fix then? Here is some more information that I have found out recently.

After speaking with my mother about this in a bit more detail, she told me that originally it worked when she had a windows smart phone (I think it was a Nokia 830 or something?). That phone when paired with the car, allowed for voice chat fine. She then switched to a LG Optimus L9 due to issues with the windows phone, and that feature stopped working. Therefore, this this seems like it is a software difference between the Droid platform, and the Windows platform. Therefore, I am thinking that this may be as simple as a software update or app download to solve this issue. Any input? Thanks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I synced my HTC Sensation up with my car and it takes calls with no problem. Not a big deal: no one calls me! I really wanted to use it for navigation anyway to transmit navigation on the phone thru the radio via Bluetooth, nothing doing. I can do transmit thru my car radio if I connect via cable. The problem with that is I need to change my radio to aux so I cannot listen to music while navigating! I would prefer it to break in when it has something to say(like the phone does with calls) and not hold my radio captive to Aux. Am I missing something? The other day I made a call to radio program and while waiting, decided I really did not want to go thru with the call. I tried hanging my phone up but the car took over and made me "go live on the air anyway". It didn't want to hang up! It is possessed!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You guys can always call our Infotainment Team and they can walk you through setup of pairing your phone and car or let you know if any updates are needed. They can be reached at: 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST 
Seven days a week

I hope you are all having a great weekend. I will be here all weekend to assist you. Just send me a private message!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

